# An Arizona Adventure.......



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Caleb and I took a road trip to Flagstaff, AZ. We decided it was time to see what Arizona NSTRA is all about. Matt Tanner set us up good in return for judging the trial one day. So day one we cowboy'd up and judged the trial. The horse I rode had to be at least 26 hands high :shock: . Day two, we got to run our dogs in the trial (didn't win, but we both had our chances to get it done). It was a great time, we had a lot of fun. Here's a load of pictures from the adventure.

I followed Caleb and Oprah around with the camera for one brace.


Oprah did a good job. Held her birds, retrieved nice. She's a good one, and still young. 






Ron Horn, veteran NSTRA Judge. It's hard to impress Ron with an Ugly Dawg, but Oprah received some good scores.


Working another bird.......




it was still raining feathers, while Oprah was on her way back with this one.




Cooling off.


This is Middleton. He spent each summer training dogs in this beautiful spot. Sadly, Middleton passed away recently at a trial. His ashes are now parked under a tree keeping watch over the place he enjoyed most.


You can see from this picture how nice these trial grounds are. What a beautiful place to spend a weekend.


We decided to take the long way home and enjoy the trip........ Caleb was hoping to be invited in to one of those round huts to pass the peace pipe (in the name of religion) .
We saw some impressive country and some interesting places....








For some reason, I had to fight the ladies off with sticks on this trip. They couldn't keep their hands off me  (I only say that because my wife hates my cowboy hat.)


The great river that carved the Grand Canyon....


We almost set up a perminent camp in Fredonia. We figured they have all the necessities covered. 


Our most interesting stop..............
This whole place felt weird. Many houses left partially finished. Many houses in poor condition (obviously inhabited). Then there were Mansions with many rooms and giant 8 foot solid fences, with no way to see the old man and his child brides inside. It actually gave us the creeps. We stealthly snapped a few pics and got outta there. 










Another great adventure in the books....... 
Caleb has a bunch more photos. I bet we'll see them soon.

8)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like a good time ehh.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to Moon for being a great host and almost letting me win a trial.

The first day was spent judging. On the way to the trial grounds we got our kicks&#8230;









12voltman; the "Upland" Cowboy.









Getting' Horny









KaBoom!









The next day was our turn to have fun. I was able to ride out with 12voltman for a brace, and get a few pics.

Loadin' up









ONPOINT









In-between braces me and Oprah waited.









And took pics of stuff&#8230;

A Stellar's Jay.









We got up early the next morning and came home the scenic route.









Gorge'ous









Yours truly, (in possibly a women's shirt&#8230;not really sure&#8230;but it looks so good&#8230









Home sweet home (for somebody anyway)









Thanks Arizona for having us. What was with the door hitting us in the butts on the way out&#8230;


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a heck of a trip. Thanks for sharing.



> Many houses left partially finished.


In Arizona, you don't have to pay property taxes on your improvements to the property (house) until construction is completed. So they don't complete it in Colorado City in order to avoid paying property taxes. A little loophole contractors pushed through, but these folks manipulate to their advantage. FWIW.


----------

